# Viewer für S7 Projekte



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (28 September 2004)

Kennt vieleicht jemand einen Viewer für wenig Geld für S7 Projekte.
Es sollen keine Änderungen durchgeführt werden, wirklich nur ansehen.


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2004)

Lt. Siemens kann man die V5.3 ohne Lizens voll benutzen, bis auf ein nerviges Fenster, das ebend immer Mal wieder aufblendet, also angeblich keine Einschränkungen der Netzwerkzahl und Bausteine wie früher.


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (28 September 2004)

Ja, das stimmt schon, aber es soll nur angesehen werden, es dürfen keine änderungen durchgeführt werden.

Hintergrund :

Unsere Verfahrentechniker sollen sich in die Programme einarbeiten und Ablaufdiagramme dazu erstellen ( ja ich weis, da stimmt die Reihenfolge nicht, aber hier ist das mal so  :roll: ).


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2004)

Frag mal unseren Deltalogic-Kumpel (gleich kommt wieder das mit der Werbung), die haben sowas.  :lol:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2004)

*Vorsicht Werbung!*

Hallo,

der ACCON-S7-Viewer 

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-viewer.htm

könnte den von Ihnen angfragten Zweck erfüllen.

Für Rückfragen: Tel. 07171-916-112 (Service-Hotline) oder
per E-mail support@deltalogic.de 

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle

PS:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Enten legen ihre Eier in aller Stille. 
Hühner gackern dabei wie verrückt. 
Was ist die Folge? 

Alle Welt ißt Hühnereier. 

(Henry Ford, US-amerikanischer Automobil-Industrieller )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (29 September 2004)

O.K. war zwar Werbung  :wink: 
scheint aber meinen zweck zu erfüllen  :lol: 

Aber über die 300 Euronen für einen Viewer müssen wir uns nochmal unterhalten


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2004)

Hallo KaffeeSuafenderKamin,

bei dem Viewer sollte man auch bedenken, dass dieser scheinbar nur AWL kann. 
Ein Bausteinaufruf in FUP/KOP prorammiert sieht in AWL ziemlich "wüst" aus. Da erkennt man fast nichts mehr.
Auch bei anderen Operationen verliert man vor lauter BLD-Operationen und Zusatzbefehlen die in Lokaldaten kopieren sehr schnell den Überblick. 

Gruß Werner


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (29 September 2004)

Das stimmt,
macht aber kein Problem, da hier nur in AWL Programmiert wird.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2004)

Hallo KaffeSaufenderKamin,

also ich würde denen lieber ne richtige Programmiersoftware von IBH,  MHJ oder PI kaufen. 
Wenn die Vefahrenstechniker offline arbeiten, dann können ja selbst Änderungen keinen Schaden anrichten. Und ausserdem bieten Programmierpakete auch Verwaltungsfunktionen wie Programmstruktur, Querverweisliste, Belegungsplan usw. was bei der Einarbeitung in fremde SPS-Programme bestimmt ne grosse Hilfe ist.

Gruss Werner


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (29 September 2004)

Die Dateien liegen Zentral auf einem Server !!!!
Wenn da Änderungen drin sind, landen die unweigerlich irgendwann in der Anlage. :?


----------



## Zottel (29 September 2004)

Ihr sollte auf dem Server Zugriffsrechte vergeben, so daß die Verfahrensleute die Dateien nur lesen dürfen. Innerhalb der Software können sie dann ruhig ein bischen spielen.
So sollten gemeinsam genutzte Firmendaten generell behandelt werden.


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (29 September 2004)

Hallo Zottel,

dem ist auch so, aber versuch mal so mit Step7 zu arbeiten ( nur Leserechte ).
Es hagelt Fehlermeldungen ohne ende, und einige Sachen lassen sich nicht starten oder Funktionieren nicht z.B. Querverweislisten etc., da dabei ja Dateien geändert oder erstellt werden werden.
Mit anderen Produkten habe ich diesen Test noch nicht gemacht.
Wäre vieleicht auch mal einen Versuch Wert.

Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Vorschlag Kopien der Projekte anzulegen da :

1. Volumen circa 30 Gig
2. Der Aufwand viel zu hoch ist die kopierten Dateien aktuell zu halten

Sonst bin ich aber für jeden Vorschlag dankbar !!!


----------



## Zottel (29 September 2004)

Ja, das habe ich auch noch nicht probiert. Ich mach es so:
Ich archiviere ein Projekt in Step7, schon deshalb, damit ich eine einzige Datei habe wo alles drin ist. Die packe ich auf den Server und Kollegen haben daran nur Leserechte.


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (29 September 2004)

Nächstes Problem,

es wird nur auf dem Server gearbeitet. Dort müssen immer die aktuellen Stände sein da :

1. Die wöchentlich wechselnde Bereitschaft die Daten braucht
2. Das Servicepersonal zugriff haben muss
3. Die Datensicherung täglich läuft
4. Änderungen an der Tagesordnung sind ( im laufenden Betrieb )

Früher waren die Projekte ( zu S5 Seiten ) lokal auf den PG´s. Da stellte man sich dann die Frage -> wo liegt die Datei den jetzt, ist es auch die aktuelle, ist das PG gerade verfügbar oder bei einer Inbetriebnahme usw.
Seitdem alles Zentral auf einem Server liegt, gibts es diese Probleme nicht mehr. Das was dort liegt ist der aktuelle stand, das ist ein GESETZ.


----------



## plc_tippser (29 September 2004)

> Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Vorschlag Kopien der Projekte anzulegen da :


 :?: Das verstehe ich aber nicht. Wenn doch jemand ein Projekt lokal auf seinem Rechner hat und das zerlegt um es aufzunehmen, wo liegt das Problem? Nach beendigung seiner Arbeit, wird es auf dem Rechner gelöscht und das nächste bearbeitet.

Was sind das überhaupt für Verfahrenstechniker??? Aus einem Programm Rückschlüsse auf die Funktion zu ziehen halte ich für Wahnsinn (Vater und Mutter totgeschlagen, Schwiegermutter lebt noch). 

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (29 September 2004)

> Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit dem Vorschlag Kopien der Projekte anzulegen da :


 :?: Das verstehe ich aber nicht. Wenn doch jemand ein Projekt lokal auf seinem Rechner hat und das zerlegt um es aufzunehmen, wo liegt das Problem? Nach beendigung seiner Arbeit, wird es auf dem Rechner gelöscht und das nächste bearbeitet.

Was sind das überhaupt für Verfahrenstechniker??? Aus einem Programm Rückschlüsse auf die Funktion zu ziehen halte ich für Wahnsinn (Vater und Mutter totgeschlagen, Schwiegermutter lebt noch). 

pt


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (29 September 2004)

> Was sind das überhaupt für Verfahrenstechniker??? Aus einem Programm Rückschlüsse auf die Funktion zu ziehen halte ich für Wahnsinn (Vater und Mutter totgeschlagen, Schwiegermutter lebt noch).



Meine Worte  :wink:


----------

